# Anybody else think that the Rami is a perfect gun



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been shooting my new Rami Poly at the range. I can't tell you how much fun it is to shoot. After having a PM9 this thing is a pleasure. No malfunctions at all. About 300 rds down range so far. Tommorrow hope to put another 200 and then it will be my cc.
I think that the CZ line is very underrated, I had a 75BD which I loved but had to sell because it was just to big for my small hands. I heard they are coming out with a polymer frame with adjustable back straps that I will be all over when released.

Sorry no pic's can't get the camera to work.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The RAMI seems like a nice enough little pistol, though I find the thumb safety small and difficult to operate. I have also heard some reports of mediocre reliability with some specimens.

No gun is perfect. They are all compromises.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I love my Rami P. 1800 rds through it now and I have only had 2 ftf's both within the first 14 rds and both out of my 14 rd mag. I dont mind the thumb safety much because I have never used it. It is my cc weapon and I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't think it's a perfect gun, but if it's perfect for you, that's all that matters.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i have a question for the OP. you mention you have small hands. so do i. what is the trigger reach on that, if you could measure from the trigger to the back of the grip that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

*Trigger reach measurment*

The trigger reach measures 3" in the double action mode and 2 3/4 in the sigle action mode. Now I believe that the reach "felt longer" on the alloy model. I have the poly version.
Hope that helps again I looked hard and long for a good ccw and this fits the bill for me.


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

There have been reported issues with the .40 cal, but the 9mm seems to be pretty reliable. I've been very happy with my CZ RAMI 9mm with Pearce grip extension (PG-XD) and Omega 1/2 Stippled Leopard Wood grips.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I liked the feel of those little pistols. If I were to get one though, it would be the aluminum frame. I seriously considered them when looking for my first gun/s. I love my XDs though 

-Jeff-


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I am really leaning towards buying one and using it as my daily carry gun. I currently have a smith 442 airlight. I own two revolvers and I do like shooting them, but I prefer to shoot my two semi-autos..

I love the look of the Rami, especially if you put on some nice wood grips. I believe I could carry it OWB on either side and it would be nice and comfy..I like the 9mm round and I would prefer to have 10 rounds of 9mm versus 5 rounds of .38..

I like the fact it has a safety, but I would probably carry it off safety with one in the pipe manually decocked...

My only concern is the ftf and fte stories I have heard in the forums..Neither one of my XD's has had a problem with that no matter what ammo I feed them..

Willy


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought a barely used 9mm all steel model that I knew had feed issues, because I like CZ's and believed I could get it to work. I got it cheap, because the owner was exasperated with the failures.

It is by far the most accurate 3" pistol I have ever fired, and I shoot it almost as well as my 1911. I absolutely love to shoot it.

But I still have not cured the failure to eject problem. I did a basic 'fluff and buff' on all the suspect areas and improved it a lot, but it still does not like hollow points. Presently, I'm waiting on replacement recoil, extractor, and mag springs from Wolff, and if that doesn't fix it, I'll either send it off to the factory, or relegate it to a range gun or a loaner.

But I like it so much that I will probably eventually buy a new one, if I can't get this one to work to my satisfaction, because it is exactly what I want in a carry gun.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like it too...and I have not even held it or shot it...

But everything about it appeals to me...seriously..

Willy


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Something about the Rami I've really liked since I first saw it. Have yet to get one in my hands but soon, very soon.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Bisley said:


> ...Presently, I'm waiting on replacement recoil, extractor, and mag springs from Wolff, and if that doesn't fix it, I'll either send it off to the factory, or relegate it to a range gun or a loaner.


UPDATE:

Still no joy on correcting the ejection and feeding problems. Here is what I have done, to date:

Had other people fire it to check for limp-wristing problems.

Tested with 5 different FMJ and 4 different JHP ammo, after each 'repair.'

Polished lightly on on the rails and other points of contact on the slide and frame.

Very light polish on the feed ramp.

Wolff springs in both mags

Wolff recoil springs. Tried both 18 and 21 lb. springs.

None of this has made any difference, so I signed up on the CZ support site for help, and so far have not been contacted, after 3 days.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

man that has me concerned for buying one...

My two XD's have had absolutly no failures to feed...I shoot my XD45 probably the best and on some given days I shoot the 9 better...Both of these guns are a little big for me to carry comfy...The 9 might be doable. I have a certain uneasiness on carrying the XD because of the safeties along with the light trigger pull if I ever pulled it from concealment, but I think I might be able to get comfy with it...I dunno?

If I were to get a compact XD9, I just think they look a little blocky. My smith 642 is what I currently carry, but it is not super comfy for me to shoot and I cannot shoot it very well (not can I shoot my GP100 as well as the two semi-autos)....

The Rami, just seems like the perfect carry weapon for me..It is semi-auto in a format I shoot very well (9mm)...It can be carried cocked and locked or one in the pipe with hammer down..it is roughly the size of my 642 but with a little more weight (good for recoil) and it gives me twice the ammo.

It also (rami) is one cool looking little pistol and the poly version felt great in my hand...

I would probably sell my 642 or trade it in on the rami, but I wanna be able to rely on it...i see Drew now has over 3,000 rounds through his without much of a problem...

so the dilemma

Willy


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Willy D said:


> The Rami, just seems like the perfect carry weapon for me..It is semi-auto in a format I shoot very well (9mm)...It can be carried cocked and locked or one in the pipe with hammer down..it is roughly the size of my 642 but with a little more weight (good for recoil) and it gives me twice the ammo.


This is the same dilemma I have. I shoot my XD45 very well, but I shoot this RAMI almost as well, and it meets all of my criteria for concealed carry...except reliability. It fits my hand perfectly, the trigger is good in DA mode, and I can easily conceal it. At ten yards, I can fairly quickly obliterate the x-ring, and at 20 yards I can hit the 8" steel disks, about as fast as I can squeeze the trigger...if it doesn't jam.

I can't tell you to gamble on getting a good one. I can only say that if you do get one without reliability issues, you will have a real winner.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I have several modified Pearce Springfield XD extensions that fit the RAMI perfectly, the cost is $20 for the first extension and $15 for each additional extension. I will pay for all shipping (USPS). Fit and finish is like factory. Please Email for pics and more info at [email protected].


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It's not perfect,,,*

But it fits my hand perfectly.

Very heavy for it's size.

Aarond

.


----------



## mrlizzzard (Nov 26, 2012)

Try the Tristar c100.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Since this old thread has been resurrected, I should mention that CZ fixed the problem with mine, shortly after my 2008 post. I detailed that in another thread, at the time. I still have it and it is reliable and still shoots great.


----------

